# budapest??



## vintar_boy (Dec 10, 2009)

are these budapest pigeons?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They look similar, here is one of my budapest tumblers, Mario:


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't know what they are, but to me, they don't look like budapest. They look like they have yellow eyes.


----------

